# AEM KIT HELP



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

I JUST PICKED UP A AEM WATER METH KIT FINALLY FROM JRP DECIDED ON THE AEM KIT WITH ONE GALLON TANK. 
EVERYTHING IS CONNECTED NOW, BUT I WAS WONDERING ABOUT WHERE TO HOOK THE HOSE UP TOO THAT RUNS BACK TO THE CONTROLLER, IS IT JUST A VAC SOURCE? SO I CAN TAP BACK INTO THE INTAKE MANIFOLD?
AND AS FAR AS TUNING GOES FOR ADVANCING TIMING HOW MUCH TO I ADVANCE IT BY?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: AEM KIT HELP (veedubbinn)*

Per AEM, that hose must be connected post-throttle, so you may connect it to your intake manifold.
Looks like you're running an aftermarket tune; are you currently seeing any timing pull with this tune? If so, you'll see benefits immediately with water/meth injection, as you should now realize the full timing written into the tune.
If you're not seeing any timing pull with your current tune however, and you're interested in tweaking timing to maximize performance with water/meth, then this is best done on a dyno; you'll probably get decent results by tuning on the street, but ideally you should tune for maximum torque, and this is difficult to do without a dyno. If you do attempt this on the street, just do so conservatively; a degree or two at a time while keeping a close eye on timing pull, and don't get carried away. If you haven't already done so, try searching around/posting in the 1.8T forum, as others have experimented with this and could probably give you a good idea of what works best.
Alternatively, you could upgrade to a more aggressive tune; one designed for higher octane fuel. These tunes typically have more boost and timing already written into them. After that, it's just a matter of tuning your water/meth injection to work with it.


_Modified by BLSport at 5:41 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: AEM KIT HELP (BLSport)*

thanks for the input. 
finished the kit up today, thanks to scott at USRT i got everything together and working great. he had more then just have parts but the knowledge to get me where i belonged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: AEM KIT HELP (veedubbinn)*

Great to hear it, you're in good hands with Scott.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: AEM KIT HELP (BLSport)*

scott seriously talked on the phone with me for about a hour on helping me get this kit installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: AEM KIT HELP (veedubbinn)*

AEM also makes a nice filter for between the pump and bottle, amazon for $26 shipped.


----------

